# Isham Mill - Northants



## davetdi (Apr 25, 2011)

Today redwarf and I visited a old corn mill near where we live in a village called Isham. 

The mill was first opened in 1848, and was demolished (presumably partly) in 1947 . The river is only partly running through it now so guess that the railway nearby might had affected the course of it at some stage.







Its a great place to visit with many interesting untouched things laying around to look at including old car parts, and of course the two mill stones still there after all this time - brilliant.

apologies fo rthe picture quality as we only had Iphone available, might have to go back with my decent camera.





































































































































Redwarf will be along shortly with the tractor pictures - I couldnt get there due to stinging nettles and being in shorts!! wuss eh!

thanks for looking


----------



## reddwarf9 (Apr 25, 2011)

was an interesting little impromptu (hence only iphone pics) explore

the place had obviously been derelict for many years but unlike many abandoned buildings this was full of 50-60 year old rubbish lol

heres a few of my pics

charred beams indicate i fiery past





we found 2 originl mill stones on the site





and this tractor in the remains of a nearby burnt out shed





nice to see nature reclaiming back most of this area and slowly swallowing all the remains


----------



## borntobemild (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice find - very tranquil.

Love those millstones


----------

